# Free antivirus software for PCs and Macs



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Check out this great article about free antivirus software for PCs and Macs.
I have been using Avira and Malwarebytes for years.
http://www.komando.com/downloads/ca...content=2012-04-14-article&utm_campaign=title
.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Jeffery said:


> Check out this great article about free antivirus software for PCs and Macs.
> I have been using Avira and Malwarebytes for years.
> Free antivirus software for PCs and Macs - Komando.com, Website for The Kim Komando Radio ShowÂ®, Komando Downloads
> .


Yes and now that two Trojans have been detected for Macs and one affecting about 600,000 Macs those of us that have Macs should be getting virus protection NOW. 
I am using VirusBarrier X6 it is a paid version but that is ok. I now have to renew for another year. But there a few free ones listed for Macs that are good.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Malwarebytes and AVG free here. They work very well together in tandem.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Update for Trojans for MAC users. 
Three now have been identified. 
So those that have not gotten virus protection for the Macs, please do so. Macs can no longer go without at least some kind of protection.


----------

